

Ask HN: Control Mouse Cursor with Keyboard? - Xichekolas

Anyone know a way to zoom around the screen with WASD (or something similar)? I've seen keynav. but I'd rather be able to move a cursor around than a set of crosshairs. Googling makes it sound like this used to be possible with XWindows, but all of the suggested key combos I find don't work for me (Gentoo + Xorg).
======
chaosprophet
Try Keymouse. I'm not sure if it's freeware though, and it might be windows
only.

